# Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

Hallo...

habe eben im Flachwasserbereich in den Fadenalgen ne Raupe entdeckt, leider schon tot... *schnief*   sollte mal ein __ Schwalbenschwanz werden,,,,  auch ne Salzbehandlung hat nix geholfen, schon ganz tot das Tierchen.. dabei sind die Schwalbenschwänze soo schön und recht selten...


----------



## HAnniGAP (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

 das tut mir leit


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

verrückt... hab sie noch im Salzbad liegen gehabt, wollte sie nachher im Garten ,,beerdigen"...  auf einmal regt sie sich wieder.. nach fast 2 Stunden....


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Blöde Frage: 
Warum legt man eine ersoffene Raupe noch mal extra in ein Salzbad? :shock
Dann ist sie doch erst richtig ertrunken,,,,, 
Und wieso regt die sich wieder??????? 

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar!!!
Bambus Mami


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

ne.. kein ,,Bad" in dem Sinne mit Wasser, sondern ein Salzhäuflein, in das man das Tier legt.. das  Salz zieht den Insekten die Feuchtigkeit aus den Atmungsorganen....   da sie nun ne Zeitlang gar keine Regung mehr zeigte, ging ich davon aus dass sie schon ,,richtig" tot sei...   GsD ein Trugschluss ;-)


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Achso!
Danke für die Info, so bin ich dann für den nächsten Notfall gerüstet.
Viel Glück dem kleinen Nimmersatt! 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu

Bambus Mami


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

muss mal gucken was ich ihr zu futtern anbiete....


----------



## HAnniGAP (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

 bin ich froh l  du bist spitze


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

hab ihr mal Salat und Möhren grün angeboten, sie krabbelt schon wieder recht munter herum


----------



## käptniglo (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

coooool!

das habe ich ja noch nie gehört. ne raupe retten! alle achtung, susanne!

guido


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

... hab so ab und zu so Anfälle, da rette ich Raupen aus Teichen und Motten aus der Lampe ;-)

..und ein __ Schwalbenschwanz ist ja auch noch so was besonderes.....


----------



## laolamia (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

guten morgen!

man sieht mal wieder .... die meisten hier sind "verrueckt" und das ist gut so!
ich werd immer noch wegen meinem "ungezieferhotel" belaechelt---- na und !


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

wobei ich vermutlich in der Beziehung etwas Shizophren bin.... Stechmücken und Stubenfliegen landen gerne mal im Aquarium als Lebendfutter...  die rette ich eher nicht ;-P


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Wow! Ich als Tierärztin ziehe meinen Hut vor dir! 
Toll gemacht!!


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

@ danyvet

...ist vielleicht mein Beruf als Tierarzthelferin schuld dran... da entwickelt man so nen Ehrgeiz alles wieder heile bekommen zu wollen


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Also ehrlich Susanne, 

als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, hab ich gedacht jetzt dreht sie völlig durch. Als Tierfreundin habe ich Dich ja nun schon kennengelernt, aber wegen ner Raupe 

Jetzt hab ich mal reingeschaut und mir fällt nur eines dazu ein:  Du hast meinen vollsten Respekt!!!

Lang lebe der __ Schwalbenschwanz ... 

Wenn ich mal wieder einen im Garten sehe, erzähle ich ihm von Dir.

Mandy

PS: Das mit dem Salz war mir neu. Gut das ich so was in Vorrat da habe.


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Also bei uns lieben die Schwalbenschwanzraupen Möhren und Dill...


----------



## wombl10 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*



> Also bei uns lieben die Schwalbenschwanzraupen Möhren und Dill...



Nicht nur bei Darius lieben die Raupen des Schwalbenschwanzes Karottenkraut und Dill.

Diese sind auf Doldenblüter (Apiaceae) spezialisiert wobei sie Dill bevorzugen.

Christof


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*

Erste Hilfe für eine Raupe?

Hätte nie gedacht, dass das geht - man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ danyvet
> 
> ...ist vielleicht mein Beruf als Tierarzthelferin schuld dran... da entwickelt man so nen Ehrgeiz alles wieder heile bekommen zu wollen



ah deshalb!  na, jetzt ist alles klar!


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall*



wombl10 schrieb:


> ... wobei sie Dill bevorzugen.



Nicht ganz ... bei mir saßen diese Raupen die letzten Jahre im 2m hohen Fenchel (der optisch dem Dill gleicht) ...
Nur der ist diesen Winter nach Jahren erfroren und ich wußte nie was das für Raupen sind.

Mandy


----------



## wombl10 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!*

Hi Mandy,

Fenchel gehört als Doldenblüter natürlich auf den Speiseplan der Schwalbenschwanzraupe. Da aber Dill doch häufiger in unseren Gemüse-)Gärten anzutreffen sein dürfte, sind die Raupen dort auch vermehrt anzutreffen.

Gruß

Christof


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!*

Bei mir wächst leider kein Dill ... auch wenn ich den noch so gern hätte 
Hab schon alles ausprobiert ...
Reihensaat ... Streusaat ... nix  Der Boden ist wohl nicht geeignet ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!*

hab die Raupe eben weiter vom Teich entfernt ausgesetzt....  ist wohl die 2. Generation, die überwintert und erst im Frühjahr schlüpft... vielleicht seh ich sie ja 2013 wieder


----------



## wombl10 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!*

@  Mandy,

tut mir aber leid. Wie wärs mit einem letzten Versuch: zunächst mit Aussaaterde in Töpfchen und dann auspflanzen?

@ Susanne 

Ich glaube eher, dass der schöne Falter noch schlüpft. Bei mir im Garten jedenfalls schlüpfen die auch noch Ende August / Anfang September. Die von Dir gerettete Raupe sieht auch schon sehr "erwachsen" aus. Übrigens gibt es vom __ Schwalbenschwanz bis zu drei Generationen im Jahr wovon die letzte so im September unsere Augen erfreut.

Gruß

Christof


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe....  Trauerfall? Nein - gerettet!!!*

@ Wombl10

na dann halt ich mal die AUgen offen


----------

